# Please can you help save these mice



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I don't normally post in the rodent section but i came across 2 ads today and am absolutely disgusted.

Someone is selling approx 30 spiny mice, both sexes kept together in one cage breeding constantly.
They also have approx 30 fancy mice all together in another cage. 
They are only asking £15 for one lot and £25 for the others, at this price i fear they may end up as snake food.

It's a long shot but can anybody help them out.
I'm not sure if i can post a link to the ads but they are on gumtree, location is Luton


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those pictures are so worrying, poor babies and the poor adults just breeding and breeding, I hope someone can help them


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gosh i hope someone can help :crying: x


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't live in Luton but hope someone can help them.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I have spare cages if anybody ends up needing a loan - but have next to no mouse experience myself.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I have spare cages if anybody ends up needing a loan - but have next to no mouse experience myself.


unfortunately by the time someone got them they would need at least 50 cages i reckon  mice will continue breeding over and over  xx


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> unfortunately by the time someone got them they would need at least 50 cages i reckon  mice will continue breeding over and over  xx


Yes I know but every little helps surely.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> Yes I know but every little helps surely.


Defo  I hope theres someone who can help them! Its terrible to see things like this xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I dont even live too far from Luton, I dont drive though 
Would help if I could and although I haven't kept any mice yet I think I'd be ok with them, they'd be better off in an inexperienced home than where they are now.

If anyone does manage to get them please let me know as I have quite a few spare cages and could take some.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone have any rescue contacts in Luton area that might help or offer back up support/help with re-homing/cages/vet bills?


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

They aren't too far from me but there's no way i can take them 

The pictures were disguting, there are newborn babies scattered all over the bottom of the cages 

I'm not sure that the rescues would take them as all the females will be pregnant, so for them taking on 60+ adults mean's anything up to potentially 120+ babies aswell. 

I didn't hold out much hope for them, but it was worth asking, Thanks.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont suppose there is any way you could take them and find homes for them via here is there?

Like I said, I would be able to take quite a few as have....4 large spare cages and 2 bin cages.

I guess the horrible thing about looking at those ads is that you see animals you wanna help but you cant help them all :crying:
It's heartbreaking.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I could maybe take a few , but I'm right up north :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

You see some awful things in the pets on Gumtree. I check it quite often to see if there's anything close to me that I can help - on the other hand if it wasn't there then we wouldn't know the animals needed the help. 

We're right up the other end of the country but I do help someone can help the poor little things

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww really hope someone can help! xx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

purple_x said:


> I dont suppose there is any way you could take them and find homes for them via here is there?.


Sorry I can't take them 

I Just hope someone out there can help them out.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i cant help the spiny mice but i collected the fancy ones last night!

35 mice 

12 boys and the rest females or babies

5 females are heavily pregnant (ping pong syndrome)

all the boys are in a savic freddy (seem to get on ok!)

the girls are in a 4ft glass tank with shelves ect. would seperate them into groups but i dont know whos babes are whos! going to wait 30 days then seperate the young girls and look to rehoming them to careing homes 

saw this thread and spent yesterday looking for them! was supposed to be working but hey! its virtually all my wages but im glad i saved them! gutted i could not take the spiny mice too :frown:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i cant help the spiny mice but i collected the fancy ones last night!
> 
> 35 mice
> 
> ...


Good for you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> i cant help the spiny mice but i collected the fancy ones last night!
> 
> 35 mice
> 
> ...


Well done you, you're an angel


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my!!!! Well done! Anything we can do to help? xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> i cant help the spiny mice but i collected the fancy ones last night!
> 
> 35 mice
> 
> ...


Wow well done you!! Fantastic rescue hun! So glad they have gone to an experienced home!! xx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

You're Amazing Lil Muppet, i wish there were more people like you in the world 

I hope there is someone out there that can take on the spineys.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done lil muppet, you are a star 

I know I keep going on and on but I can take some mice in (been wanting some for ages!) If anyone on here can possibly get the remaining mice (I'll pay you back!) and get them to me in Cambridgeshire then I'd take them all.
I know plenty of family and friends that would like some too so they would end up in fab homes. 
Please pm me if anything can be sorted.

Or I would even be willing to meet someone in Luton, I can travel in on the coach. It stops at the airport!
I cant go and collect the mice myself as I dont know the area so could only really get to the airport as the bus takes me straight there.
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

purple_x said:


> Well done lil muppet, you are a star
> 
> I know I keep going on and on but I can take some mice in (been wanting some for ages!) If anyone on here can possibly get the remaining mice (I'll pay you back!) and get them to me in Cambridgeshire then I'd take them all.
> I know plenty of family and friends that would like some too so they would end up in fab homes.
> ...


I wish I could get them to you hun but Im over the other side of the country, could you offer to pay them by paypal and get an animal courier to bring them to you?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I wish I could get them to you hun but Im over the other side of the country, could you offer to pay them by paypal and get an animal courier to bring them to you?


I did think of that actually but have no idea how to find a courier/how much one would cost.
If I can work that out then I will do that. Will go google and see what I can find.

But again if anyone can get them to me or get them and meet me at the airport then I would be so grateful. x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

purple_x said:


> I did think of that actually but have no idea how to find a courier/how much one would cost.
> If I can work that out then I will do that. Will go google and see what I can find.
> 
> But again if anyone can get them to me or get them and meet me at the airport then I would be so grateful. x


I think there used to be an animal courier on here (not reccomending them, never tried them) but they were called Tiger couriers(I think), they were going to charge £20 to take some mice to scotland from yorkshire but we managed to sort it out without them.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I've found a pet courier, they seem great and have lots of good feedback. Have just emailed them to see if they are still working and how much it will cost.

Have also emailed the seller on gumtree to see if the mice are still available, I hope so.

I hope I can save these little meeces x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Bad news 

Got a reply from the person selling them and he says the mice have gone.
I just hope they have gone to a pet home where they will be looked after and not to someone who will use them as snake food.
Geez, really quite upset now.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Bad news
> 
> Got a reply from the person selling them and he says the mice have gone.
> I just hope they have gone to a pet home where they will be looked after and not to someone who will use them as snake food.
> Geez, really quite upset now.


You tried for them  anyone else might have just passed them by. Well done for trying and unfortunately you cant save them all  but hopefully they have gone to a kind hearted person who had the same idea as u xx


----------

